# So Hinky's been doin' some tinkering..............



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

For the past month, Hinky has been experimenting with a few different gizmos and gadgets!!!

In the past week I've shot 1 F/H round and 1 F half and 1 H half. Total points dropped = 5!!!!

It all started after I was STUNG by a B, I went to the "V" Bar and had a few oz's. I mean I've had my fair share of drinks but not even the liquid group tightners helped this much. 

Then after 3 days of hiking up the hills of Redding with the likes of Dee Wilde, Roger Hoyle, and Logan Wilde I decided that maybe they were onto something. So I, like them jumped on northwest airlines and headed south east for a romantic get away. Well after a month of courtship, I'm now eating an APPLE a day and I couldn't be happier!!!

After a long standing relationship I become TRU to myself in order to AXCEL to new heights.

I'm so eager to see what the future holds. Thanks to Trail, Watson, Wills, McCutcheon, and Hornet for helping me see the light!!!!


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

So you're finally coming out so to speak.....good for you.....never understood how you shot that jumping bean so well anyhow.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Does that mean there will be a whole new set of "sponsors" for the Hinky shoot this year? 

When you having your next archery "garage sale" of items that used to be good enough?  Seriously, I've had several folks over to check out the Field course I've started setting up. Some have expressed an interest in trying archery, but everything in my "collection" is left-handed. I'm kinda thinking of adding a versatile right handed set up, something like an S4 or Mystic, just to try and get new folks "hooked". Can't afford to spend a whole lot, but would be interested in hearing what is available.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Nice to hear the change is working for ya there Hinkey.  Hey...I don't care what you shoot...but it will be nice to see ya win with a Hoyt in your hands. :wink: Good Luck!


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*Wait long enough..........and they ALL eventually take a bite and become Possessed by the POWER....

WELCOME HINKY!!!!......*

.


----------



## Mike2787 (Jul 16, 2002)

Congrats Hinky on your move. For your sake, I hope the new rig and new sight will remind you to set it correctly. :wink:


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Mike2787 said:


> Congrats Hinky on your move. For your sake, I hope the new rig and new sight will remind you to set it correctly. :wink:


Foretting to set yardage just makes Hinky like every other field shooter out there.

I mean... who ain't done that?:embara:


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Welcome to the Brotherhood~


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

2005Ultramag said:


> Foretting to set yardage just makes Hinky like every other field shooter out there.
> 
> I mean... who ain't done that?:embara:


Even a missed set sight doesn't make him like us....that missed set sight meant that he dropped TW0 points on thw half instead of NONE 

I knew it would happen....the little birdies have been whispering what would happen if you did bite an Apple for over a year now  

All I know is I am predicting a top 3 @ Nationals that is made up of nothing but former and current Md residents.....


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> Even a missed set sight doesn't make him like us....that missed set sight meant that he dropped TW0 points on thw half instead of NONE


Excellent point!


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Even a missed set sight doesn't make him like us....that missed set sight meant that he dropped TW0 points on thw half instead of NONE
> 
> I knew it would happen....the little birdies have been whispering what would happen if you did bite an Apple for over a year now
> 
> All I know is I am predicting a top 3 @ Nationals that is made up of nothing but former and current Md residents.....


WOW, nothing like a little pressure to live up to Hornets expectations!!!!


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

No more CJ...no more Martin....Sinner:mg:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Hinkelmonster said:


> WOW, nothing like a little pressure to live up to Hornets expectations!!!!


There is no pressure created by me...heck I have been right on the top 3 the past 2-3 years 

You just keep doing what you do and the rest will take care of itself.....


----------



## Mike2787 (Jul 16, 2002)

Hinkelmonster said:


> WOW, nothing like a little pressure to live up to Hornets expectations!!!!


He didn't name names. How do you know he was talking about you? You might just be off the hook.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

damnyankee said:


> No more CJ...no more Martin....Sinner:mg:


 look who's talking....:doh:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Mike2787 said:


> He didn't name names. How do you know he was talking about you? You might just be off the hook.


Cuz he knows how I think.... Outdoor Nationals is Apple Country. 

I would have gone farther but I couldn't remember if you were shooting with the old guys or not yet :wink:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Let see some pics of the new gear!


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

So, did cousin dave say keep it for a little longer, or give it back and get your own? Mine got pretty quiet after I put a Shibuya on it. Was the biggest thing I noticed, from the other brand I was shooting.


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

ya know that PI is NOT to be consumed....it turns you into zombies who hunger for apple sauce. 

I hope it all works out for a Hinky! Congrats on the new goodies.


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

I'll second Itchy. Good luck Randy.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Hinkelmonster said:


> For the past month, Hinky has been experimenting with a few different gizmos and gadgets!!!
> 
> In the past week I've shot 1 F/H round and 1 F half and 1 H half. Total points dropped = 5!!!!
> 
> ...



By the way....your welcome :darkbeer:


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Whatever happened to the M4L ???????????? Next thing you will say is that the little Troll will be shooting one this year (when he isn't playing golf)


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

swerve said:


> I'll second Itchy. Good luck Randy.


Make it another, though.... I think Randy can shoot 'bout any bow quite well.. :lol: Apples seem to be the trend of many out this way, so he's runnin with a good crew.

Best to ya Hinky.. :thumb: :cheers: :first:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

IGluIt4U said:


> Make it another, though.... I think Randy can shoot 'bout any bow quite well.. :lol: Apples seem to be the trend of many out this way, so he's runnin with a good crew.
> 
> Best to ya Hinky.. :thumb: :cheers: :first:


Hinky is definately in that class that most of us can only dream about. I shot with him last Sunday, he looked like he got hit by a MAC truck. we only slept for about 90 minutes the night before, and the whole group definately showed it. Even though Randy did have to sneak off into the woodsukey: on target 3 he still made that whole round look easy. Half us us could barely keep the bow back, and Hinky was still pounding the snot out of the dot like it was nothing.

He's just one of those guys who could tie a string to a stout tree branch, and still whoop just about everyone else on the course. I just think that with the apple that he will now get some of the reconition he deserves.


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Mike2787 said:


> He didn't name names. How do you know he was talking about you? You might just be off the hook.


Keep dreamin' grandpa!!!!



damnyankee said:


> No more CJ...no more Martin....Sinner:mg:


You change equip. more than I change my underwear, so you can zip it!!!!



Brown Hornet said:


> Cuz he knows how I think.... Outdoor Nationals is Apple Country.
> 
> I would have gone farther but I couldn't remember if you were shooting with the old guys or not yet :wink:


He wishes!!!!



Moparmatty said:


> Let see some pics of the new gear!


You'll have to come see it!!!



archerpap said:


> So, did cousin dave say keep it for a little longer, or give it back and get your own? Mine got pretty quiet after I put a Shibuya on it. Was the biggest thing I noticed, from the other brand I was shooting.


I'm gonna keep his runnin' till I get mine in the grove...(it shipped today)



itchyfinger said:


> ya know that PI is NOT to be consumed....it turns you into zombies who hunger for apple sauce.
> 
> I hope it all works out for a Hinky! Congrats on the new goodies.


PI.....that actually makes me think...........all this time DCM has told me blue bows don't shoot?????? Well hell if this ain't shooting.....then I don't wann a shoot!!!



Rattleman said:


> Whatever happened to the M4L ???????????? Next thing you will say is that the little Troll will be shooting one this year (when he isn't playing golf)


He's already got one and he's on my list for strings, now gettin' him to shoot it, that's a different story!!!


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Trolls don't shoot.. just ride off into the sunset.. :beach:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Rattleman said:


> Whatever happened to the M4L ???????????? Next thing you will say is that the little Troll will be shooting one this year (when he isn't playing golf)


You are kind of late there Ed.....

We got him a bowl of Apple Sauce while he was rehabbing


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> Trolls don't shoot.. just ride off into the sunset.. :beach:


They do when they have spirals.....


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Hinkelmonster said:


> PI.....that actually makes me think...........all this time DCM has told me blue bows don't shoot?????? Well hell if this ain't shooting.....then I don't wann a shoot!!!


Well someone living in VA shot a 1407 in Turkey with a blue VE this morning.....:wink:

and some lady shot a 1408 with one yesterday....pretty sure hers is blue also.


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Well someone living in VA shot a 1407 in Turkey with a blue VE this morning.....:wink:
> 
> and some lady shot a 1408 with one yesterday....pretty sure hers is blue also.


Liars, I should anever listened!


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

IGluIt4U said:


> Trolls don't shoot.. just ride off into the sunset.. :beach:


*You callin' Bowtie a Troll?? *
.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *You callin' Bowtie a Troll?? *
> .


I think he was talking about the left handed one that lives in Md.:wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *You callin' Bowtie a Troll?? *
> .





Brown Hornet said:


> I think he was talking about the left handed one that lives in Md.:wink:


No, Rattleman did.. I was just repeatin what I heard.. :zip: :lol: :wink:


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> I think he was talking about the left handed one that lives in Md.:wink:


*Well Bowtie has been know to frequent those parts and I heard he switches off every once in a while........*

.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *Well Bowtie has been know to frequent those parts and I heard he switches off every once in a while........*
> 
> .




```

```
only thing he switches off is from bridgestone to noodles'....:mg:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> only thing he switches off is from bridgestone to noodles'....:mg:


 :zip:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Looks like we both took a big bite off the Apple tree..... Im likin mine more and more got spirals coming to try after Nat's


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

X Hunter said:


> Looks like we both took a big bite off the Apple tree..... Im likin mine more and more got spirals coming to try after Nat's


Switch now, why wait?


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

Ditto X Hunter. Get 'um now, and you'll be ready for Nat's. Hinky, I'll let the boys at Mechanicburg know there will be another apple in the woods in 2 weeks. They'll be happy to hear!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Hinkelmonster said:


> Switch now, why wait?


I was thinking the same thing when I talked to him earlier.....it will only take him a week to get it dialed in at most as much as he shoots.

But then he is used to a totally different type of cam......


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

archerpap said:


> Ditto X Hunter. Get 'um now, and you'll be ready for Nat's. Hinky, I'll let the boys at Mechanicburg know there will be another apple in the woods in 2 weeks. They'll be happy to hear!!!


We'll see, I gotta send cuz his back next week, hopefully Utah to MD only takes a few days!!!



Brown Hornet said:


> I was thinking the same thing when I talked to him earlier.....it will only take him a week to get it dialed in at most as much as he shoots.
> 
> But then he is used to a totally different type of cam......


Blah Blah Blah.................that bow, those cams, it took me 45 min to drop a 278 half on CJ's head!!!


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

Hinkelmonster said:


> We'll see, I gotta send cuz his back next week, hopefully Utah to MD only takes a few days!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should have drove out to pick it up direct....LOL. I'm sure BOWGOD would have kept you company for a few days....even with his pillow, blanky, and teddy!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Black Magic (Sep 13, 2007)

Company and Industry politics aside, It always comes back to the same choice, been that way since Earl and Ann ran it.

When you get one, you know you've arrived


Shoot thru time for the Hinkster, I see interesting things in the future.


and Do you get to use your own strings on it or................


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Mr. Black Magic said:


> Company and Industry politics aside, It always comes back to the same choice, been that way since Earl and Ann ran it.
> 
> When you get one, you know you've arrived
> 
> ...


But uv course!!!


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Hinkelmonster said:


> Switch now, why wait?


Cause i aint got em yet and im likin the the C.5+ but mabey if i can get some strings made a quick switch will be in order


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

archerpap said:


> Hinkelmonster said:
> 
> 
> > We'll see, I gotta send cuz his back next week, hopefully Utah to MD only takes a few days!!!
> ...


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

BOWGOD said:


> archerpap said:
> 
> 
> > Let's leave the blanky, and teddy out of this just give me my pillow, and I'm ready to roll.
> ...


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

GOT LUCKY said:


> BOWGOD said:
> 
> 
> > *I'll pay $100.00 for those pictures.........*
> ...


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *I'll pay $100.00 for those pictures.........*
> .


Sweet.... I will PM you my account info and get them to you...


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Mr. Black Magic said:


> and Do you get to use your own strings on it or................


That's a Mathews thing....Hoyt doesn't care....but even if it was Mathews he would still get to shoot the strings he is shooting because he makes them :wink:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

BOWGOD said:


> archerpap said:
> 
> 
> > That is unless we're talking about a different kind of teddy, and Randy is the one wearing it. In wich case it would be worth the ride just to see thatukey:
> ...


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

BOWGOD said:


> archerpap said:
> 
> 
> > That is unless we're talking about a different kind of teddy, and Randy is the one wearing it.
> ...


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

I'll pay $100 if you burn those pictures:mg:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

rock monkey said:


> BOWGOD said:
> 
> 
> > does the Mrs know about these 'issues' you're having lately?:mg:
> ...


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> Sweet.... I will PM you my account info and get them to you...


*
UMMMMMmmmmm...........second thought.....

I'm thinking the $100.00 needs to go to the one who gets him into the teddie...........as.........

Paparazzi are a dime a dozen these days.........right Bees????*

.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

yanno....im not sure what is more disturbing.....

bowgod wanting to see hinky in a teddy

or 

hinky wearing a teddy


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

rock monkey said:


> yanno....im not sure what is more disturbing.....
> 
> bowgod wanting to see hinky in a teddy
> 
> ...


They are both equally TWISTED!:fear:


----------



## Mr. Black Magic (Sep 13, 2007)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *
> UMMMMMmmmmm...........second thought.....
> 
> I'm thinking the $100.00 needs to go to the one who gets him into the teddie...........as.........
> ...


Something has gone horribly, horribly wrong here The blonde putting bounties on getting the big guy in a Teddy

Dear gods, please don't let these people find Xtube:mg:


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

Mr. Black Magic said:


> Something has gone horribly, horribly wrong here The blonde putting bounties on getting the big guy in a Teddy
> 
> Dear gods, please don't let these people find Xtube:mg:



*The new version......"ArcheryPeepShow & Gossip.Com".......

Gotta do something to entice the masses.........*

.


----------



## Mr. Black Magic (Sep 13, 2007)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *The new version......"ArcheryPeepShow & Gossip.Com".......
> 
> Gotta do something to entice the masses.........*
> 
> .


Now thats going to get pAyT banned on every corporate net for sure. But I bet you just raised the blood pressure of everyone waiting for the new Martin Calender. 

I can see it now: Jenna does Mystic


----------

